# Anyone try Maxon SD-9?



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I saw this at L&M yesterday a I wanted know if anyone tried it. The sound clips sound good to me. I just want to make sure before I drop $170 on it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

This is a funny one. Some people LOVE it. I totally didn't. I had it for about a year and found it totally compressed, fizzy and uninteresting. Its sort of an 80's sound, and it seems to take away most of the character of the guitar you plug into it.

On the positive side its well built, reliable and quiet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You should be able to get an Ibanez SD9 used for under $85. Sort of the old Acura/Honda thing. The Ibanez pedals were only made in the 80s. I find that mine works well with a TS9 too.

I got mine for $65. Works fine, but has a few cosmetic issues"


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I carried an SD-9 on my board for years as a back up to my Rectifier. If I had to plug into any generic amp I knew I could cop a pretty good Rectifier red channel sound with the SD-9. It is a great pedal if you ask me. And yea, like Robert1950 said, try and score an original Ibanez. I've had two originals over the years and both were well under $100. Actually, I think I swapped the last one for a Small Fry so their value may be on the rise.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I found no Ibanez on ebay. I keep checking. I thought that up until a few years ago Maxon made Ibanez pedals.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I missed the Acura/Honda thing.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I used to have one, it offered a pretty good 80s hair metal kind of distortion. I think it's a pretty good pedal overall, but you can do better with $170.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

noobcake said:


> I used to have one, it offered a pretty good 80s hair metal kind of distortion. I think it's a pretty good pedal overall, but you can do better with $170.


I'm starting to think that. I would love to try it with my guitar and amp but L&M don't carry my amp


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Ophidian said:


> I'm starting to think that. I would love to try it with my guitar and amp but L&M don't carry my amp


I wouldn't pay >$100 for one. You can find the old Ibanez ones for <$100 still. Just takes a little patience. Yeeeaaaaa....yeaa.....we need a little patience...yeaaa....yeaaaaa....(damn, where'd I put that Lies CD now?)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> I'm starting to think that. I would love to try it with my guitar and amp but L&M don't carry my amp



You can't bring your amp to L&M? I've brought mine to the one here a couple of times.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

I just got an Ibanez SD-9 in the mail yesterday...Bypass isn't working properly so i haven't spent much time with it....but so far i like what i've heard.

Main difference between Ibanez and Maxon these days is that a lot of maxon pedals (if not all maxon pedals) come true bypassed. But at 170$....you can have an old ibanez sd9 modded for true bypass (which is what i'll be doing to mine) and still have some cash left over for another pedal!

I'll report back once i've spent some more time withe pedal!


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

zdogma said:


> You can't bring your amp to L&M? I've brought mine to the one here a couple of times.


I have a VOX AD50VT it's a pain to lug around.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> I missed the Acura/Honda thing.


Maxon=Acura Ibanez=Honda Both made by same company (in the past for sure)


----------

